# Fissidens vs Mini fissidens on wood & substrate?



## duganderson (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm looking at fissidens and Mini fissidens to cover some driftwood, rock and for a carpet on the subsrate for a portion of my tank (8 gallon cube). 

1. Which of these do you recommend for this. I chose fissidens because I heard it does not tend to grow out of control and take over a tank. I like the ideas of a moss that does not grow very tall. 

2. Do both of these have similar light requirements and care requirments? I have a med. level LED light (equivalent to about 3 watts per gallon) and I plan to use light fertilzers but not CO2. 

3. Would you attach these directly to the substrate (eco complete) or is it better to attach it to flat rocks that you lay on the bottom to make it easier to clean the substrate and trim the moss?


----------



## Stinkmonky (Apr 16, 2012)

I find it's best to attach it to something than can be moved around...it's all around easier...this is my java moss that I make stones with that will be a nice carpet when filled in







Filled in one


----------

